# 1994 Honda Civic ESi



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Here's some pics of a non-Nissan car.My officemate's Honda Civic ESi



















more pics at:
http://members.cardomain.com/paolopenano


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

It's clean! :thumbup: 


But what's an ESi? Never heard of one.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

that thing better be quick!!!


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

Slayer2003 said:


> But what's an ESi? Never heard of one.


Likewise.......


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Well its the badge on it.You guys got LS or Si, we got ESi here


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)




----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

strange, it's got the rear end of a DX, but it's a 4 door like the LX


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

I'd be curious to see just how fast it is.


----------



## LADY200 (Jun 28, 2003)

what size engine?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

it has a 1.6 liter automatic..so i guess it has a D series engine??


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

ESi = Economy Si yahahaha, but seriously, ESi's are common here, not especially quick but zippy enough to get around, ESi's are the staple food of riceboys round here, but after they introduced the Fit/Jazz here, they're moving towards those now. BTW I'm Back again!


----------

